# coyote pelts



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

What can you all do with the pelts if you get them tanned. can you make a hat or something lol? name a couple of things that can get made.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

http://www.usafoxx.com/

You can make a lot of things with fur. From stuffed animals, to bed spreads. hats, mittens, coats, coat liners, vests.....

xdeano


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

okay thanks can i give them the pelts and they make it for me or how does that work?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It'll cost you 21.00 for tanning a Coyote and you can even send it in green, and they'll flesh it for you for an extra 16.00 which most tanneries won't do. 
plus the cost of what ever you're going to make. The tanning time alone takes 6 to 12 weeks depending on the season. For a rapid tan on a coyote (30days) it's 31.00. Then for example if you want a hat it's another 179.00. It's spendy to make things, but it isn't to bad for just tanning. If you're looking just to tan, I'd send it to Moyles, out in Idaho.

xdeano


----------



## Chinwhiskers (Jan 13, 2008)

Heck, I just like hanging them on my walls. Gives it that nice trapper cabin feel. :wink:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

a nice pair of mittens is what i would like....


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just make a whole set out of coyote furs (coat, mittens, pants, hat etc...)

You will have the ultimate camo, it will be like a ghillie suit, just watch out for other hunter....


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol i just need a sweet pair of mittens and i am good. do you think that i could get some tanned and create my own mittens?


----------

